# Oh really!?



## Pj5 (Sep 15, 2005)

: A QUOTE FROM THE SUNS-RAPS game :

*Suddenly, the Phoenix Suns are becoming a defensive-minded team. The Suns, the worst defensive team in the NBA last season, held an opponent under 100 points for the third consecutive game Tuesday night, beating the woeful Toronto Raptors 90-82. 
"I guess we are just a defensive team now,"  Phoenix coach Mike D'Antoni said. "We did not shoot the ball well ... but look at the positive, we're playing well defensively."*
No offense to the Suns but it's kinda early to jump into conclusions. Last 3 opponents that D'Antoni was talking about were Jazz (w/o Boozer and Kirilenko), Spurs (hello!? The Spurs have a habit of scoring less than a hundred and are the best defensive team in the early part of this season) and the Raptors (everyone.. except the Hawks (maybe) can hold this team under a 100). 

If the Suns want people to believe that they are buying into the defensive style of winning games, they better hold opponents below 100 for more than just 3 games and please... do it against teams that actually matter and are healthy (and stop counting loses (game against SA).


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The Suns are scoring 105 ppg on 47.1% shooting and allowing 103.6 ppg on 44.4% shooting. A defensive team they are not. They're still all offense, and that's OK if Amare comes back and dominates like before.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

well, i think what D'Antoni was getting into was that, because of the injuries, the suns have no choice but to actually play defense a little bit, instead of just flat out scoring.

I wouldnt say they are a defensive team, but the only way they can get wins these days is to actually play a bit of defense. But once the injured players come back, I expect the same ol small ball suns to play their style that got them 62 wins and WCF appearance last season... that may not occur this seasons however.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The only players who played defense last night from both teams were Marion and Grant.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

They hold the *RAPTORS* under 100, and all of a sudden they're a defensively-minded team. Hmm.

:raised_ey


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

the entire 3rd q was like watching high school basketball


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He's probably just kidding. Problem is you don't see how he said it. 

And if we had given up a 100 or so pts you guys would all be saying something different and how it's a bad thing. Either way, it'd get turned around somehow.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

All I know from watching the Rockets/Suns game is that if someone told me Yao Ming was an all star I'd laugh in their face.

Ohh and:

Steve Nash is a GENIUS.

Boris Diaw has been severely underrated.

Q who? James Jones that's WHO!

Shawn Marion has sum of the best "off the ball" instincts in the NBA.


----------

